# rebuild kit fot gt28rs???



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

were can i find a rebuild kit for my garret gt28rs turbo
the turbo isnt blown but i figured before i install it i would just rebuild it to have a fresher turbo when i put it in
if anyone knows were i can get a kit from please let me know
thanks


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: rebuild kit fot gt28rs??? (1.8tipgls)*

you cant rebuild garrett watercooled/bearing turbos. you need to buy a new center section (80% of the price of a new turbo)


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

so if there is no shaft play and its not blowing smoke then i should be fine?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.8tipgls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tipgls* »_so if there is no shaft play and its not blowing smoke then i should be fine?

yep.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

anyone know about how many miles those turbos are good for?


----------



## mcTT (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (1.8tipgls)*

I've got a used Del Rio GT28RS I'm selling. There is zero shaft play. I have felt my k04-22 and a new 3071. The shaft play was the same on all three.
I also have a new larger compressor housing for the turbo with a backing plate. email me at robmcdougald at yahoo.com to talk


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

how many miles do garrets usually last for??


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

could last 100kms could last over 500 000...depends how you treat them...
Frequent hot shut downs, over boosting, poor oil quality, excessive idling, excessiveheat...many things that play factors..Ive got a friendwith a garrett in his TD that has over 400K on it and It boosts 30= psi daily..and is still kicking ass..


----------

